# Sleeping Bettas?



## Effie (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a question for all you long-time fish owners. What does a betta look like when they sleep? It probably sounds like a stupid question, but I just saw my betta lying on his side. I panicked and tapped the glass, which got him to move, but is that normal? I just want to make sure there's nothing wrong with him.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never seen mine lay on thier sides but they sit in a plant or in one of their little houses. 

My husband was concerned the other day because Iggy didn't want to get out of the plant he was sitting in when my husband turned his light on. LOL But the little bum was just sleeping... ;-)

I'm sure someone with more knowledge will answer soon.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

my betttas wont sleep when i am near so i have no clue what they look like when they sleep =( sorry =/


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, they get more pale and usually rest somewhere. Mine all have different places to sleep...I check on them before I go to bed since they're in my room and they are always sleeping by the time I go to bed.

Prof. Lupin- behind heater resting on the suction cup
Victor- on his plant under his bubblenest or on the ground under a low plant leaf that he loves
Edelweiss- against the tank divider just floating/leaning on it
Cassanova- in his plant near the back or on the gravel, he looks pretty funny on the gravel because he's a HM and all his fins droop to one side and he looks like a little cloth crumpled on the ground 
New Girl- behind her in-tank filter


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes betta fish sleep, it can scare you pretty good too! Cause sometimes they sleep so deeply that even if you tap the glass they won't wake up! They usually just lay there, or perch themselves on a leaf on a plant in their tank so it's not abnormal, unless they're sleeping _extremely _frequent, like 90% of the time and in that case he might be sick D: Betta fish are supposed to be pretty active, so when one becomes very lethargic and doesn't move around that much, it probably means there is something wrong.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one that slept so sound I had to shake the tank to get him awake! lol I had another one that liked to wedge himself under rocks and turn himself upside down.


----------



## Bluebluecow (Sep 7, 2009)

my big red, was this morning asleep in his plant, with the adopted babies around him and white female curled up next to his tail

Liz


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

sometimes i think chloe is dead because she will sleep upside down under her rock, usually once i turn the tank light on she will be alert but there are a few times i thought i was gonna have to flush her, i think she just likes to play dead like the dog does


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought Merlot was dead the other night when I saw him sleeping on the bottom, leaned up against the side, in a vertical position. The next morning, he was fine! lol


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I came home late one night and switched on the light to see Lulu face down in her plant- and she slowly drifted sideways while I got ready for bed and eventually woke up, but it took a while.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I havent seen Gustav sleep yet....
William usually falls asleep around 1 though. He just lays at the bottom of his tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It scared me today! 
First time leaving the girls home while i went to school, I was just fretting all day about them. I got home late because I stopped at Petsmart for a few things, both where floating on the top next to the heater. Wouldn't wake up even when I tapped, but I turned the light on and they came too eventually.

So far: Bambi likes to curl up in the pot at the bottom, while Lolita likes to sleep next to the heater. She REALLY loves that heater.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Um, let's see....
Ace sleeps under a plant. Devin sleeps inside of a Tiki. Vulcan sleeps in a castle. Sherbet sleeps next to his bubblenest. Nereus sleeps next to his heater, and Deimos sleeps inside his castle as well.


----------



## Effie (Aug 28, 2009)

I love how all your fish have favorite places to sleep. And thanks for letting me know; I was really worried that he was sick. I figured they slept, it just scared the crap out of me because it looked so odd.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lou sleeps under his driftwood at night so I never see him... but during the day he sort of props himself up on his fin rays like a tripod and rests on his favorite Anubias leaf that grows on top of his driftwood. I think he likes it because he has a good view of his domain from up there


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> Lou sleeps under his driftwood at night so I never see him... but during the day he sort of props himself up on his fin rays like a tripod and rests on his favorite Anubias leaf that grows on top of his driftwood. I think he likes it because he has a good view of his domain from up there


Haha! Reminded me of the Lion King.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Most of my fish sleep on their plant leaves and one of them loves to lay on a flat rock I have in his tank. A couple times I thought he was really sick but he just loves to sleep at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Taco used to hide and sleep inside his hollow stone that I had for him. I'd walk by the tank and panic because I feared he had jumped out! But a moment later he'd zip out and flare at me as if to say, "I was sleeping, woman!! Chill!!" 

Tian-Tian loved his grassy plant. He sometimes would use his long fins to prop himself up with and just kinda drift sideways. however, I always loved it when I came home from class, to find him asleep and he'd wake up and start flaring and wiggling his tail like a puppy. 

Aww, I miss my boys. 
(Side note: At 2:30 today I'm gonna run over to Petco!! EEEee I'm excited!!)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!! Good luck going to Petco! I hope you find the perfect one (or two hehehehe)


----------



## ClearWaters (Sep 12, 2009)

My male an female Sleep in a 4x4 cube of Coal that has been drilled out across the bottom and in the loops of a dragon i have in the tank for deco. I will try to get some pics sometime and share them.


----------



## Birdy (Jul 1, 2015)

My betty unfortunately has only a filter and and a peace Lily in his tank but he seems to enjoy the bubbles the air pump uses to run the filter but to the topic my betty simply lies down on the floor* when he sleeps but he only sleeps when it is dark his bed time is usually 10:30-11:30pm and I wake up and feed him at about 5:30am he will stay awake if the led is on but when I turn it off he will be asleep in 5minutes *the floor is neon pink gravel with marbles spread over it


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

Edit - Just realised this was an older thread

I can understand the terror of a sleeping betta, 2 of my boys like to sleep in amongst plants and they're very clearly still alive. Kohl on the other hand likes to sleep on the bottom of his tank sort of curled over or jammed under his driftwood - gives me a mini heart attack every time lol


----------

